

Sneak peak at Comcast’s Skype on Xfinity service - kunle
http://gigaom.com/video/skype-comcast-xfinity/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
kunle
why would anyone buy 3 bits of hardware when you could just do facetime +
airplay mirroring from any iOS5 device?

